# Monarchs sign 2 Chinese Players



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chinese forward Sui signs with Monarchs: Known as Feifei, she may bring a Yao-like international flavor to the WNBA 



> The Monarchs courted Sui, a 6-foot-1 small forward, for several months. A Sacramento delegation sought her out during the Kings' visit to Beijing last fall.
> 
> "Having been to China with the Kings last year, we have seen firsthand how significant basketball is in Asia," Kings and Monarchs co-owner Gavin Maloof said. "This is a great opportunity for the Monarchs to display the international excitement of women's basketball and grow the WNBA fan base."
> 
> ...


A 2nd Chinese player signs with Monarchs 



> The Monarchs signed their second Chinese basketball star, the team announced Monday. Miao Lijie, nicknamed China's "queen of points" and affectionately called "Miao Miao" by fans, has approval from China's sports ministry to join Sui Feifei in Sacramento when WNBA training camp begins April 24.
> 
> A 5-foot-11 guard, Miao has led the Women's Chinese Basketball Association in scoring all four years of her professional career. An excellent outside shooter, the 23-year-old guard averaged 26.4 points, 4.4 rebounds and 3.5 assists in the just-completed WCBA season.





> Coach and general manager John Whisenant hopes Miao will fill the Monarchs' scoring woes at guard. Former starter Edna Campbell signed as a free agent last month with the San Antonio Silver Stars.
> 
> "Miao appears to offer what we need for the upcoming season," Whisenant said.
> 
> ...


----------

